# Hi Everyone!



## Lady_Danger (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!
So I finally decided to take the plunge and sign up for an account here after lurking a few times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I already have a makeup blog but I love interacting with people with the same interests as me, and this site seems like the perfect place to do so! 
I always go by the username LadyDanger, or in this case 'Lady_Danger' as it's my favourite lipstick from MAC, but my actual name is Rachel. I've only been using makeup for 4 years, but I love to be creative and take risks with what I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xxx


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 14, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra, Rachel! Lovely avatar. Hope to see you around!


----------



## Purple (May 14, 2010)

Hi, Rachel!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra Rach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 have fun posting!


----------



## Lady_Danger (May 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Hope to see you all around too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (May 15, 2010)

Rachel!


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 18, 2010)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 18, 2010)

Welcome, Rachel!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Rachel!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the site!!


----------

